
Ask HN: How far away are great AR glasses, and what are the constraints? - arikr
People with relevant knowledge: how far away are great AR glasses, and what are the bottlenecks or constraints?<p>Let&#x27;s say that great equals &quot;people will want to wear them for multiple hours every day&quot;
======
thedevindevops
2013\. They didn't take off due to privacy and legal concerns of potentially
recording _everything_ and _everyone_ without their consent. The developers
only other option would be to lock down the video stream so only their (if
uncompromised) code could process the images - in highly regulated ways -
which limited the function to app built exclusively by the manufacturer.

~~~
jolmg
I'd like to think that what you said is true, but I think it's more likely
that the reason Google Glass didn't take off is simply because it looks dorky.
The general populace doesn't seem to care about privacy, as much as I wish
otherwise.

------
madeffect
Probably 2-3 years IMHO. Then it’s about mass adoption

